# Tips zum erstellen von Bannern?



## restfulsilence (2. März 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe schon ein wenig hier im Forum gesucht, aber dieses Thema nicht gefunden. Ähnliche ja, aber halt nicht in der Richtung was ich suche (vielleicht hab ich es auch nur einfach übersehen, dann würde ich mich über einen Link freuen).

Ich möchte nicht das mir jemand ein Banner/Logo erstellt, sondern hätte gerne einfach ein paar Tips worauf man achten sollte wenn man ein Banner/Logo erstellt. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen!?

Also wie groß (Pixel- / Dateigröße) sollte es sein und was halt sonst alles zu beachten ist!

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Tim C. (2. März 2003)

Willst du einen Banner machen, der oben über einer Homepage sitzt oder Werbebanner ? Bei 'Werbebannern' solltest du darauf achten, dass du sie in einem der 'gängigen' Formate erstellst:

http://www.clairette.de/bannerformate.html

Ansonsten kann man gerade zur Erstellung von Bannern wenig Tips geben, ausser vielleicht, dass wenn du dich für einen animierten entscheidest, es nicht übertreiben solltest mit der Animation, da er sonst recht schnell nervig wird. Ansonsten stellt sich das selbe Problem wie neulich im Chat, wo jemand 'nen coolen Banner' machen wollte. Die Frage ist:

Was findest du schön ?
Was passt du dem beworbenen Produkt/der beworbenen Seite ?
Was für einen Stil möchtest du wählen ?
Wieviel kreatives Potential hast du ?

Es gibt keine goldene Regel zur Erstellung von Bannern, es ist ähnlich wie bei Musik: Erlaubt ist, was gefällt.


----------



## restfulsilence (2. März 2003)

Aha!
Also es geht mehr um einen Banner der über einer Homepage "sitzt".

Zu den Sachen mit dem Stil. Kannst du/ihr mir da einige vorstellen. Soviele kenne ich da nämlich nicht, bzw. weiss nicht genau was du damit meinst!

danke im voraus

cu


----------



## Tim C. (2. März 2003)

-Pixelstyle
-Handzeichnung
-Trendwhore (*urgs*)
-Texteffekte/Schriftzug

die Liste erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit.

Was für ne Homepage solls denn werden ?


----------



## restfulsilence (3. März 2003)

Geht nur um eine Fan Site. Über einen Kampfsportler/Schauspieler! 

cu


----------



## Tim C. (3. März 2003)

Ja dann nimm halt ein paar Bilder der jeweiligen Person stell sie frei, mach im Hintergrund eine Art Fotocollage und vorne vor nen Schriftzug mit dem Namen des Typen oder dem Namen der Seite (XY-Fanprojekt) oder was weiss ich was


----------



## restfulsilence (3. März 2003)

Sowas hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber mit dieser Fotocollage  hab ich einige Probleme, da fällt mir nichts richtiges ein, bzw. finde ich sind die Fotos nicht das richtige, aber ich werde mal sehen, trotzdem danke!

cu


----------



## Jack the Ripper (4. März 2003)

Nen Tipp:
Googeln da gibs ne Bilder Suche.
Ansonsten würd ich mal auf kampfsport seiten rumgucken

Hoffe konnte helfen!


----------



## Blade_Neo (17. November 2003)

Da hab ich gleich ma ne Frage zu: 
Darf ich z.B auf meiner Homepage Bilder in den Banner hauen von z.B Schauspielern, Spielcharaktern, Anime-Figuren!
Verletzte ich da kein Copyright!?
Wenn ja, weiß jemand wo man coole Anime-Figuren im Netzt finden kann, die man freistellen und auf den Banner (mit Trendwhore  ) draufhauen kann?

MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## Tim C. (17. November 2003)

Du musst halt immer gucken, ob auf dem Fotomaterial das du verwenden willst, Copyrights drauf sind. Die Tatsache, dass ein "Promi" darauf ist, machen es noch nicht zum einem durch Copyright geschützten Bild.

Für das Thredwhore könnte ich dir glatt was "draufhauen"


----------



## Blade_Neo (17. November 2003)

war ja 'n joke.
Also darf ich im google suchen die Pics (ohne Copyright) downloaden, ausschneiden und einfügen!?
dann iss ja jut 
Musst dich mal fragen, scheinst dich ja ziemlich gut aus zu kennen. Ich hab jetzt nähmlich mein Style (http://www.bladeneo.de) überarbeitet und nun komplett selber gemacht, die HP hat ein neues Layout, dass aber farblich und von der Form an das alte ein bisschen angepasst ist.
Also kannste ja mal auf die HP schauen (alter Style) und mir ma sagen, was da oben so passen würde.. also von den Effekten her. Wäre sehr nett. 
Ich hab an SineDots gedacht oder so'n leichten Unterwassereffekt mit wasserblasen jedoch keinen wellen und spiegelungen.
was meinst du!?

MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## Tim C. (17. November 2003)

In Sachen Design und Kreativität bin ich definitiv die falschen Ansprechperson


----------



## Blade_Neo (17. November 2003)

Schade, 
dann muss ich wohl irgendjemand anderen Fragen......... hmmm. evtl einen Trendwhore-Spezialisten   

MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## Enidan (17. November 2003)

*Bilder aus Google*

Hi,

also das mit den Bildern aus Google ist nicht so einfach, von wegen wenn ohne Copyright, kein Problem...!
Besonders bei (bekannten) Persönlichkeiten heißt es richtig aufpassen, denn es gibt sogenannte "Rechte am persönlichen Bild", die jeder automatisch besitzt, wenn er abgebildet wird.
D.h. wenn du einfach ein Foto aus dem Netz ziehst und es für deine Seite verwendest, kann es passieren, dass derjenige auf seine Rechte pocht und von dir mind. die sofortige Löschung der Bilddaten verlangen kann, wie gesagt: MINDESTENS!

Und das hat zunächst mal nichts mit den Urheberrechten zu tun.


Grüße,
Nadine.


----------



## Blade_Neo (17. November 2003)

Danke für diese Info Nadine

Gilt dieses Recht auch für Comics, oder Spielfiguren, wohle eher nicht, oder?

MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## Tim C. (17. November 2003)

Da gilt es noch viel eher, da die Comicfiguren / Spielfiguren i.d.R. immer eingetragene Warenzeichen der jeweiligen Firma sind. Da hast du es denke ich mit Fotos noch erheblich einfacher.


----------



## Blade_Neo (17. November 2003)

Also kann ich nun nicht z.B FinalFantasy Figuren auf meinen Header zeigen!?, oder sehe ich das falsch?

MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## Enidan (17. November 2003)

*Recht auf Comics etc.*

Hi,

also das von mir gemeinte Recht auf persönliches Bild gilt natürlich nur für reale Fotos von realen 'human beings'. Bei Comicfiguren etc. wäre ich aber, wie vom Kollegen schon gesagt, ebenfalls vorsichtig und würde sie zumindest rel. stark per Graphikprogramm überarbeiten und verändern. Hier kommst du sonst wieder in den Urheberrechtsbereich rein...

Ich habe schon zig Bilder gegooglet und per Photoshop soweit abgeändert, dass mir bisher noch nichts passiert ist. Jedoch hatte ich auch noch kein Foto einer bekannten Persönlichkeit verwendet.

Sei einfach auf der Hut,

viel Erfolg!


----------



## walter-markus (15. Februar 2004)

Ist zwar älter aber ich finde wenn ich mal ne figur aus ne wallpaper von der hersteller site verwende und auf ner page machen will auf nen header, werbebanner oder sowas in der art...

Würd ich vorher ne mail zum Hersteller schreiben und nachfragen ob die auch nix dagegen haben aber wie figuren von  http://www.animewallpapers.com   (das ziehei ch vor)   auszuschneiden und zu verwenden sehe ich eher kein Problem weil der das alles gemacht hat ja es selber benutzt hat und ja auch keien schwierigkeiten hat oder so.

Aber halt bei manchen ist es sau schwierig es auszuschneiden aber bei welchen Bild ist es nicht schwierig


----------

